

Querulous, Twitter's Scala library for SQL databases - durana
http://github.com/nkallen/querulous

======
TrevorBurnham
"Handles all the JDBC bullshit so you don't have to." Music to my Java-addled
ears!

~~~
durana
Yeah that's really the best part. The other thing I really like is that it
doesn't try to make you use some sort of DSL in place of SQL like other
libraries do.

------
metaforth
Here is some documentation with examples,

[http://github.com/nkallen/querulous/blob/master/README.markd...](http://github.com/nkallen/querulous/blob/master/README.markdown)

------
pacoaw
Looks like a worse than Hibernate orm (nih). And twitter dropped mysql for
cassandra.

